# Авиация > До 1945 >  Вопрос М. Быкову

## Leon

Уважаемый М. Быков подскажите П.Я. Головачев в каком качестве и когда служил в 900 ИАП.

----------


## М.Быков

> Уважаемый М. Быков подскажите П.Я. Головачев в каком качестве и когда служил в 900 ИАП.


В качкстве комэска с февраля 1945 г. Перевели за какие-то прегрешения из 9-го ГИАП с той же должности.

----------


## Leon

Спасибо,просветили. А подробностей никаких нет?
  На фото самолет Головачева весной 45г. Это лавка, а 900иап летал
  на ЯКах?

----------


## Sokol

На фото не "лавка", а Як-9. Какой именно, по фото сказать затруднительно. Может быть М, Т, или что-то подобное.

----------


## Leon

НЕ дают соврать.
    Теперь все сходится. У нас вышла в 97г. книжка жены Головачева,
 там она пишет ,что с весны 45г. П.Я. летал на ЯКах думал плохая ре-
 дактура ан нет. Теперь бы еще подсказали за что перевели?

----------


## М.Быков

> НЕ дают соврать.
>     Теперь все сходится. У нас вышла в 97г. книжка жены Головачева,
>  там она пишет ,что с весны 45г. П.Я. летал на ЯКах думал плохая ре-
>  дактура ан нет. Теперь бы еще подсказали за что перевели?


Должен быть Як-9Т.

За что, за что... Вестимо за что - за бухалово. Традиция, аднака  :evil: ...

----------


## Leon

Ясно бухалово,дык если за пьянку так всех тасовать надо было!
  А конкретно, что утварил под шофэээ славный ас известно???

----------


## М.Быков

> Ясно бухалово,дык если за пьянку так всех тасовать надо было!
>   А конкретно, что утварил под шофэээ славный ас известно???


Деталей не знаю, да и к чему они?  :? 
Гораздо важнее, ИМХО, что Головачев, воюя в 900-м иап, еще 4 самолета успел сбить.   :Wink:

----------


## Leon

Ув. благодетель и счастливец имеющий возможность черпать из
  архива источник мудрости понимаю вам не важно, а яб возрадовался
  каким нибудь подробностям.Ибо нравится в лакированных биографи-
 ях отыскать человеков.
   НЕ сочтите за труд ответить еще и на этот вопрос.
  В юности читал роман Тревога!В воздух! главный герой Иван Черепа-
 нов сбил своего ведомого был разжалован и книга заканчивается тем, 
 что он рядовым летит в составе эскад. искупать вину в бою. Думал
  вымысел ,ан нет все списано с биографии Решетова А.М. Есть ли под-
 робности,как это было?

----------


## М.Быков

Если что-то подобное и было в биографии Решетова, то в документах не отражено. Во всяком случае, с 1942 по 1945 год его не разжаловали. Разжалован в рядовые и осужден (но при этом не лишен звания ГСС) был другой пилот 31 ГИАП - майор Ф.Морозов, за уголовное преступление. Это довольно подробно обсуждалось на форуме АИФ, поройтесь в тамошнем архиве.

----------


## Leon

Разжалование оставляю на художественный домысел.Но чтото-же
 должно было быть из-за чего А.М. при  более800б/выл. и 35 личных
 победах вторую звезду так и не получил?

----------


## М.Быков

> Разжалование оставляю на художественный домысел.Но чтото-же
>  должно было быть из-за чего А.М. при  более800б/выл. и 35 личных
>  победах вторую звезду так и не получил?


Многие летчики с бОльшим количеством личных побед, чем у Решетова, не получили вторую ЗЗ, да и первой были награждены "со скрипом" - Серов 39+6 (стал единожды-ГСС только посмертно), Моргунов 41+0 (стал единожды-ГСС только через год после войны), Пивоваров 40+1 (аналогично Моргунову) и т. д.

Так что - не показватель.

----------


## Leon

Понятно. Серая проза жизни! А хотелось бы полета.
  Спасибо за время потраченное на меня.
  Если не напрягаю, по возможности прошу ответить по Кудымову Д.А.
 У меня есть его мемуары Крылом к крылу, там указано число побед
 12+29. Мне интересно в число личных побед входят 4 сбитых в Китае?

   На вашем сайте Кудымова почемуто нет.

----------


## М.Быков

> Понятно. Серая проза жизни! А хотелось бы полета.
>   Спасибо за время потраченное на меня.
>   Если не напрягаю, по возможности прошу ответить по Кудымову Д.А.
>  У меня есть его мемуары Крылом к крылу, там указано число побед
>  12+29. Мне интересно в число личных побед входят 4 сбитых в Китае?
> 
>    На вашем сайте Кудымова почемуто нет.


Я совершенно не компетентен в вопросах боевых счетов летчиков морской авиации и располагаю почти исключительно теми же источниками, что и Вы. Боевой деятельностью ВВС КБФ занимается Андрей Диков, возможно, он сможет осветить этот вопрос. Но одно мне точно известно (опять же, благодаря Андрею): в список пилотов КБФ, одержавших к концу войны 5 и более личных побед, Кудымов не входит. :?

----------


## Leon

Мн-да озадачили вы меня(втотой частью ответа).
   Но всеравно большое спасибо.Появилась информация для обдумыва-
   ния.
   А.Диков может,что-то сообщите?

----------


## Alex

> Мн-да озадачили вы меня(втотой частью ответа).
>    Но всеравно большое спасибо.Появилась информация для обдумыва-
>    ния.
>    А.Диков может,что-то сообщите?


Идите на старый форум - там у Вас больше шансов:)

----------


## Anonymous

Я счет Кудымова по службе на Балтике Михаилу сообщал. Сейчас не помню, цифра - дома.

Что-то типа 4+12. Не помню. Было ли что на Черном - не знаю. 

Ну, а счета в Китае - это непаханная никем тема. Абросов про Испанию-то только недавно написал. В общем Китай еще ждет своего исследователя.

----------


## Leon

Спасибо. Буду ждать этого кого-то.

----------


## Anonymous

> Ну, а счета в Китае - это непаханная никем тема. Абросов про Испанию-то только недавно написал. В общем Китай еще ждет своего исследователя.


В скором времени должна быть как минимум одна книга про Китай (Демина). Она даже анонсирована уже давно.
Я видел немного докуменов про Китай, фамилия Кудымова там не встречалась. Я предположу, что У Демина про Кудымова будет на основе мемуаров.

Я Китай это интересная тема. Там совсем все не так как представляется. Все "известные" цифры побед - выдумка.

----------


## Бомбер

Чем больше смотрю на фото, тем больше вопросов))
1. На борту под стабилизатором белый треугольник или это все-таки газета в руках Головачева? Если это треугольник, то к чему он? 
2. Цвет стрелы все-таки красный или черный? Однозначно темнее звезд смотрится..

----------


## Leon

У самолета не П.Я. Головачев,это техник. Фото брал из книги жены
 Головачева.По остальному спецы ответят.

----------

